# whats this piece of music called?



## petemoores (Apr 19, 2007)

hello, i created an animation but need to credit a piece of music at the end but can't remember its name and am struggling to find out:
Its the second piece thats the problem. does anyone know the name of the music and who wrote/performed it. Many thanks for your time 

Pete.


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Are you talking about Allegri's Miserere? I don't know who's performing this rendition though.


----------



## petemoores (Apr 19, 2007)

yes thats the one - much appreciated frasier


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Good luck with the project, by the way!


----------

